# Fragile grasscloth on heavily used light switch.



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

I just finished a foyer area with a grasscloth. I covered over the vent with the paper. There is a light switch at the bottom of the stairs that will be used quite a bit. I am debating to just paint the cover to blend in with the paper instead of covering it with the paper. I'm concerned that the fibers from the grasscloth will start unraveling with the repetitive touching. Opinions ?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

paintball head said:


> I just finished a foyer area with a grasscloth. I covered over the vent with the paper. There is a light switch at the bottom of the stairs that will be used quite a bit. I am debating to just paint the cover to blend in with the paper instead of covering it with the paper. I'm concerned that the fibers from the grasscloth will start unraveling with the repetitive touching. Opinions ?


I advise customers to not cover any well used electrical plate with any paper. I agree with you that grass will show wear and tear very quickly. 

BTW, what do YOU use to adhese your paper to the plates? FYI, I use 3M 77 spray.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

I just use whatever paste I used for the wall application. I do like your spray idea, I never thought of that. Do you spray paper and the plate or is just the plate good enough?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I use 3M 77 spray to wrap stuff.

On fragile grasscloth or any delicate material, I will wrap the plate, then give it a coat or two of matte/flat spray varnish. It will help it hold up for at least a couple years.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

paintball head said:


> I just use whatever paste I used for the wall application. I do like your spray idea, I never thought of that. Do you spray paper and the plate or is just the plate good enough?


I have found over the years that spraying both is necessary.

But being a contact adhesive, one must make sure of the placement as there is no slip like with paste.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I use 3M 77 spray to wrap stuff.
> 
> On fragile grasscloth or any delicate material, I will wrap the plate, then give it a coat or two of matte/flat spray varnish. It will help it hold up for at least a couple years.


:thumbup:

does it change the color of the textile ?

As a test, I put some flat poly on my office switch plate (you've seen the paper - not a grass) and it darkened it a little.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Then there's these:

http://www.myknobs.com/creatwalplat191.html


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Underdog said:


> Then there's these:
> 
> http://www.myknobs.com/creatwalplat191.html


most of my customer would find those tacky. We had them in the store when I did retail in '90. Never sold one.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

daArch said:


> most of my customer would find those tacky. We had them in the store when I did retail in '90. Never sold one.


I have people wanting me to hunt for them all the time.
The problem is finding the exact number of switches, like when there are four or such.

I guess in the South it's classy.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Underdog said:


> Then there's these:
> 
> http://www.myknobs.com/creatwalplat191.html


I hate those things.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

ProWallGuy said:


> I hate those things.


 For grass, it's the easiest way to cover the plates though.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Underdog said:


> For grass, it's the easiest way to cover the plates though.


THE easiest way is what I've heard some hangers do, just say "NO". :whistling2:

But I seriously would do my best to dissuade folks from covering plates with grass because the material is thick and doesn't want to bend around the plate. I have had times when the screws (even longer ones) won't grab. 

I'm just happy the last grass covered plates I did was with a Jeffries Bermuda Hemp (which isn't really grass) which is a thinner reed and they wrapped beautifully. And I hit the screws with some color.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

daArch said:


> THE easiest way is what I've heard some hangers do, just say "NO". :whistling2:


 :thumbup::yes::clap::thumbup1::notworthy:

I've always had the hardest time saying no.
The older I get though, I say no to stairwells, foil, moving heavy furniture, children playing in the same room I'm working in,... and the list grows.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

I did tell her no and she listened,(also this did go up a stairwell) it will be painted to blend in with the grass cloth. In the middle of each square is a shiny foil and the way this product is put together it wouldn't take long for it to unravel if put on a light switch.


----------

